# Looking at a 2009 2500HD



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

115,000 miles at a good price. Clean Carfax, service records, 6.0L 4X4 regular cab work truck, no rust. 

What should I be concerned about?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick547;1860872 said:


> 115,000 miles at a good price. Clean Carfax, service records, 6.0L 4X4 regular cab work truck, no rust.
> 
> What should I be concerned about?


What are they asking for it?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

WIPensFan;1860897 said:


> What are they asking for it?


Asking price is $15,900.

They are also a Boss Snow Plow dealer. Looking to make a package deal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I am still interested in selling mine with 46,000 miles, that's why I was wondering.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

WIPensFan;1860906 said:


> Ok, thanks. I am still interested in selling mine with 46,000 miles, that's why I was wondering.


I did not know you were selling a truck.

How has the truck treated you?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick547;1860918 said:


> I did not know you were selling a truck.
> 
> How has the truck treated you?


It's been a good truck, the 6.0L is a strong engine. I've always been a Chevy guy.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

WIPensFan;1860927 said:


> It's been a good truck, the 6.0L is a strong engine. I've always been a Chevy guy.


Me also but I bought a 99 Ford F150 ten years ago and put a Snoway 26 on it to plow my driveway. Plus of coarse I now plow my kids and friends driveways. The old truck is rusting out bad and I've had to sink money into it to keep it running. It's just time to replace it with something more reliable. So I'm going to back to a vehicle I much more prefer. CHEVY!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick547;1860934 said:


> Me also but I bought a 99 Ford F150 ten years ago and put a Snoway 26 on it to plow my driveway. Plus of coarse I now plow my kids and friends driveways. The old truck is rusting out bad and I've had to sink money into it to keep it running. It's just time to replace it with something more reliable. So I'm going to back to a vehicle I much more prefer. CHEVY!


Yeah those old trucks can be money pits. Good luck with the Chevy.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

WIPensFan;1860940 said:


> Yeah those old trucks can be money pits. Good luck with the Chevy.


Thanks!

Good luck on selling your truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick547;1860953 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good luck on selling your truck.


Thank you.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Check the frame for cracks at the upper control arm mount. Mine cracked there. Also just a FYI I bought mine new in Sept of 09 for 24,300. Same set up.

Rear diff cover rusted through, dipstick tube rusted out and warrantied. Cab lights leak in the roof.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

djagusch;1860973 said:


> Check the frame for cracks at the upper control arm mount. Mine cracked there. Also just a FYI I bought mine new in Sept of 09 for 24,300. Same set up.
> 
> Rear diff cover rusted through, dipstick tube rusted out and warrantied. Cab lights leak in the roof.


Thanks! I'll be checking that out.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Seems a little high priced for the milage. I bought a 09' from a GMC dealer last Sept. with an almost new 8' Boss, 55000 miles for $18,000.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Earthscapes;1862534 said:


> Seems a little high priced for the milage. I bought a 09' from a GMC dealer last Sept. with an almost new 8' Boss, 55000 miles for $18,000.


You got a hell of a deal!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Earthscapes;1862534 said:


> Seems a little high priced for the milage. I bought a 09' from a GMC dealer last Sept. with an almost new 8' Boss, 55000 miles for $18,000.


Why dont you post pics of this truck with a list of options and pics of the plow. How would we know if you got a great deal or a fair deal without making sure we are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

WIPensFan;1862615 said:


> Why dont you post pics of this truck with a list of options and pics of the plow. How would we know if you got a great deal or a fair deal without making sure we are comparing apples to apples.


Lets see its white, no dents or scratches. Its a standard WORK truck limited options, you know cloth interior, crank windows, steel wheels with caps. Oh it has a spray in liner and 4 black tires to match. The plow is red, steel 8' wide straight blade. Why would I lie about it ? The plow is not in pic, its on the blue/white truck. 
Also I don't own the red truck on the left anymore, I traded it in on a 15', would you like proof of that too ? 
I'll be in the 09' tomorrow doing some leafs if there's any special pics that you would like.
Also the 2 red ones are diesel, the other 2 are gas........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Earthscapes;1865687 said:


> Lets see its white, no dents or scratches. Its a standard WORK truck limited options, you know cloth interior, crank windows, steel wheels with caps. Oh it has a spray in liner and 4 black tires to match. The plow is red, steel 8' wide straight blade. Why would I lie about it ? The plow is not in pic, its on the blue/white truck.
> Also I don't own the red truck on the left anymore, I traded it in on a 15', would you like proof of that too ?
> I'll be in the 09' tomorrow doing some leafs if there's any special pics that you would like.
> Also the 2 red ones are diesel, the other 2 are gas........


I never said you lied about it. All I'm saying is that it's hard to compare prices of trucks without seeing them. Some are in better shape than others, even with higher milage. Some are beat to hell with low milage. I mean if you're gonna tell the guy the great deal you got, show him some detailed pics so he can compare to the one he's looking at.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I made a mistake the plow is poly.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Earthscapes;1865687 said:


> Lets see its white, no dents or scratches. Its a standard WORK truck limited options, you know cloth interior, crank windows, steel wheels with caps. Oh it has a spray in liner and 4 black tires to match. The plow is red, steel 8' wide straight blade. Why would I lie about it ? The plow is not in pic, its on the blue/white truck.
> Also I don't own the red truck on the left anymore, I traded it in on a 15', would you like proof of that too ?
> I'll be in the 09' tomorrow doing some leafs if there's any special pics that you would like.
> Also the 2 red ones are diesel, the other 2 are gas........


Like I said before. You got a hell of a deal.

If you find another one like that and at that price. Please contact me. I will buy them every day of the week and resale them. You can't find those kind of deals around here.


----------

